# Corpus Christi Bob Hall



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

WTG Team Southtexunkfishing Member Josh and my daughter you guys had a great day with OFF THE HOOK from Animal Planet TV show showing them how us South Texas Anglers do it in Corpus Christi Texas this was so cool for them to be at the right place at the right time to meet these guys working our area for show. And here is some info on his King, 53" and wt 36.4lbs. Weather as you can see was very nice this past Monday and water clean and water temp 73.9 and press 30.0 its getting good out here in our area. Check out our Team page on facebook and Like us check out Team Southtexunkfishingcrew good luck and keep them lines tight.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I heard some pretty disgraceful stuff that went on during the land based shark fishing that they filmed down there.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

hope that wasnt the same "team"


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

joverby said:


> I was surf fishing sat. south of bob hall pier when i observed the camp next to me with a shark hook up. I walked down to check it out and saw a TV crew there just watching the angler. After about 20 min. the shark came over the sand bar into the wade gut. The leader was wrapped around the body of the shark and it was belly up. The animal seemed very stressed. After being tail roped and brought into about 1 ft. of water the hook was removed and a few pictures were taken. Now you would think it would be time for the release right ? Wrong , the shark was then re-hooked and assisted out to about 100 yards as someone handed the rod off to ex-wrestler Eric young as he accended the shark tower. The Animal Planet extreme catches crew then started rolling film as this poser pretended to battle a already exhausted shark. This went on for about 30 min as he was filmed for the show.Several observers, including myself left the scene very upset.From my camp I could see them in the water with the shark for a good 10-15 minutes trying release the animal. I assume it lived, although I cannot be sure. Do not believe all you see on television,and don't believe the hype !!!!


:headknock


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

That's horrible.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

IF the reports of the land based shark fishing are true, that just ain't right.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea I heard it from a couple different sources. I wish someone would have got it on camera.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is a question worth asking:

What would be the motivation for lying about such a thing? Why would we hear it if there weren't, at least, some tiny bit of truth to it.

Fishing jealousy? Or rather, envy? Seems unlikely. That would be totally opposite of the kind of person who would be offended by patent cruelty toward sea life for the purposes of consumer entertainment pretending sometimes as consumer education.

Bored? It would require a special kind of bizarre to believe that it would be worth one's time to make up a story about grotesquely immoral behavior in an effort to draw shame upon a low-rent non-naturalist show.

I mean, really. What would those shows have to lose? If you ever watch them, with their bling and sensationalism and the edited-in or scripted drama and amped up production value -- all that still can't disguise the sagging, lowest common denominator audience it admits of; in short, you don't need to know if that which is said to have happened is a historically factually true account to pass judgment on that show, its producers, its production studio, its capital partners.

Just watching it is enough to see that those kinds of shows are rot television already worthy of being judged poorly.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

There's more sad3sm Someone found a dead shark washed up close to the filming that matches the description of the shark in the filming. This is completely messed up and really ticks me off!! :hairout:


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Also, WTG team on that King. Beauty.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

WTG that is a nice king!!


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

Well we don't know about all the reports if true or not we just like to past our time fishing in this sport we love. Again it was still very cool for some young angler on this crew to be on Bob Hall just fishing and then have this crew show up. So this is my take on this sport it's about bond and friendship you have fishing and meeting good folks helping each other out if need'ed to past time and just enjoying fishing. So This Team will not post any negativeness about no one or anyone. Please understand and be safe, Good luck and keep them lines tight and fish hard.


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

One more thing thanks for the likes on the King it was his first and you know he was so pumped up.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

that guy is full of it. an angler fought the shark, landed the shark, where then they re hooked the shark and drug it back out to let this tv show idiot "fight" the fish for good tv all at the cost of a sharks life. His show isnt worth a darn anyway. fake.

Capt


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

You mean we can't even believe whats on tv anymore? What has this world come to...


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

jettytarpon said:


> that guy is full of it. an angler fought the shark, landed the shark, where then they re hooked the shark and drug it back out to let this tv show idiot "fight" the fish for good tv all at the cost of a sharks life. His show isnt worth a darn anyway. fake.
> 
> Capt


Why didn't someone watching this call the game warden?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

stdreb27 said:


> Why didn't someone watching this call the game warden?


Not that I agree with what allegedly happened but were any laws broken? If the shark was legal for harvest, I don't see how calling a warden would do any good.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> Not that I agree with what allegedly happened but were any laws broken? If the shark was legal for harvest, I don't see how calling a warden would do any good.


 There is language regarding the ETHICAL harvest of animals...

They left the fish to die? They transfered fish without a wild life resource document? I dunno, if **** like that really happened. Pick up the phone call the game warden, they let them get creative on how to harrass these people not taking care of our fish...


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep I could see this guy doing exactly what was reported.


----------

